# Hairy and not so hairy



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The girls were well overdue a hair cut - because of their sore ears (wretched grass seeds) I had not been able to book them in. However today, a week after the all clear from the vet they went to the groomers and came out looking much smaller, much smoother and much cooler!

I took in the picture of Tilly after Dawn had beautified her and asked them to do something similar with Dot - what do you think?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oooh wow! Gorgeous girls!!! They look lovely! Kiki looked very very very fluffy before hand


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is very flattered that she was used as a model!

I think they look lovely  post another pic once they've been for a dip in the sea so we can see how it settles down? 

They will be so glad of a haircut in this weather! Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oooh wow! Gorgeous girls!!! They look lovely! Kiki looked very very very fluffy before hand


Kiki looks a whole lot less chunky now 

Interestingly I talked with the groomer and she said that neither of my girls have partiularly hairy ears - not poodle ears at all, which was what the vet said they had. The groomer also said that she is not a fan of ear washes and she felt best to leave their ears alone, unless there is another problem. However she did say that Dot was not keen on having her under ear area trimmed back - poor Dot she has really not enjoyed this whole ear episode


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Kiki looks a whole lot less chunky now
> 
> Interestingly I talked with the groomer and she said that neither of my girls have partiularly hairy ears - not poodle ears at all, which was what the vet said they had. The groomer also said that she is not a fan of ear washes and she felt best to leave their ears alone, unless there is another problem. However she did say that Dot was not keen on having her under ear area trimmed back - poor Dot she has really not enjoyed this whole ear episode


I really agree with the not doing too much with the ears! What a sensible groomer! Poor Dot she's probably still a bit sensitive!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How beautiful are they!!! Groomer did a great job!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They both look adorable...I have a soft spot for Kiki somehow She is one of my favorites!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look amazing!!! Kiki had a long tongue


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great cuts - they both look really smart 

I love the posing on the table and wall


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Great cuts - they both look really smart
> 
> I love the posing on the table and wall


Thank you. Actually the posing was poo staged - I was just aiming on taking pics of them in the shade because the shadows were so extreme otherwise... Kiki likes standing on the table it is a bit closer to the pigeons that cheekily perch on the top of the swing frame! Kiki stands on the table to bark at them. This is allowed, unless we are BBQing, in which case the table is strictly off limits as it is the chef's work station 
Dot just wanted to be in on the action


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I wondered it it was poo staged - I have lots of photos of Molly on my garden table purely because that is where she likes to sit - I swear she is part dog part mountain goat


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

They both look beautiful. I hadn't noticed before but Kiki and Dot are quite similar in size. I think I was expecting Kiki to be smaller being a cavapoo. Is she big for a cavapoo or do they vary in size like cockapoos?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> I wondered it it was poo staged - I have lots of photos of Molly on my garden table purely because that is where she likes to sit - I swear she is part dog part mountain goat


That may also explain this event yesterday evening:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki actually weighs slightly more than Dot. She is F1b cavapoodliepoo with her poodle side all being miniature. A friend has a toy cavapoo and she is tiny in comparison to Kiki. Kiki really is miniature poodle size, but slightly more cavie shaped in the head and rib cage. She weights just over 9kgs and is 13 and a half inches tall to the shoulder.
Dot is toy poodle show cocker cross. Her dad was a large toy, mum a small cocker - she and Kiki are almost exactly the same height, but Dot is somehow slightly bigger all over - certainly her head and depth of chest. She currently weight 8.4kg - but give her a year and I would not be surprised if she ends up about 10Kg - she is still very puppy skinny lithe, active nutty mad energetic.... at some point she'll stop burning quite as many of the calories 
she consumes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes both Kiki and Dot have mountain goat tendencies


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Superb Marzi, they're both spot on! I can really see the difference between cockapoo and cavapoo now, I used to mix Kiki and Dot up before


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Oh! I thought you used the term cavapoodliepoo (is that right?) as an affectionate term . So Kiki is different to a cavapoo? Has she more poodle in her than cava? Sorry for not knowing my poos better .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think kiki looks like an American cockapoo.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Oh! I thought you used the term cavapoodliepoo (is that right?) as an affectionate term . So Kiki is different to a cavapoo? Has she more poodle in her than cava? Sorry for not knowing my poos better .


Kiki is 3/4 poodle, Donna's Jake is a cockiecockapoo - ie cockapoo mated back to an ACS.
Dogs which are cockapoo or cavapoo and then bred back to either a spaniel or a poodle are known as F1b. I just call Kiki a cavapoodliepoo because it sounds nicer 
When I decided to go for dog number 3 I thought I wanted an F1b cockapoo - but when I saw Dot it was love at first sight, even though she is very spaniely in the shape of her head and the length of her ears. 
As cross breeds go - there is such a wide variation in how the pups end up looking, curlie and poodlie, wavy and spaniel like in coat or with longer ears or shorter ears. Cobby in body or slim lithe poodle shape... Anywhichway they are all adorable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I think kiki looks like an American cockapoo.


I have thought that too - and she is often mistaken by people for a cockapoo. I often think that in shape she is similar to Renee's Molly - which I'm sure is why we both have a soft spot for eachothers dogs


----------

